# Death by Fog



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I recently watched a Dateline NBC series. The title was Deadly Desires, part 5. All the TAM flags were flying high and tight.

This episode ended with the most horrific consequences imaginable. The WW, Kandi Hall cheated on her husband with no fear of consequences. She perfectly demonstrated what happens when a women becomes so entrenched in an affair fog. 

She was at the 40 year old mark [Red Flag] her husband went away on short trips leaving her alone [red flag]. She was very outgoing and flirty [red flag]. Her husband was a hard worker, definitely Alpha, he was no wimp. 

During her interview, you could tell by her demeanor, that she made her husband very anxious and insecure. [red flag].

She was Manic and Narcissistic. [red flag].

She went after her new boss, a very hard charging attorney, 12 years younger and very good looking. He was another Alpha-Alpha Narcissist [red flag].

You could tell, Kandi loved these two men fighting over her. During a fight she left the house to meet up with the hot headed attorney at 9 o'clock at night. On her way home, Kandi's daughter, noticed the Moms car parked a the local Walgrens and called home to ask her dad about it. 

Kandi and the attorney were in his truck having sex at that moment.

The dad went to Walgren's Drug Store looking for her. She was not there. He called his wife's phone. She answered and said she will be home shortly. The husband asked if she was with her boss. The Alpha attorney grabbed the phone and said that she was. She wants to be with me. Basically said" "What are you going to do about it."

Now you have two bulls heading for a terrible clash.

The outcome? The husband shot POSOM in the head and heart and then tried [but failed] to kill himself with a shot to the head. That part is fuzzy.

While relating this part to the interviewer from NBC news she had sort of a smirk on her face.

The POSOM had a beautiful wife and five very young children. Now they are without a husband and a father.

The husband got convicted of second degree murder and will likely serve....I don't know, maybe 25 years.

Kandi got thrown in jail for another unrelated charge. Their two daughters are now without a father or mother.

And all this for a little attention and a little "strange" for her.

Classic Wayward drama.

Moral: Mess with the bull you get the horn.
God help us.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

Unfortunate, to say the least.
However, I can never understand a BH debasing himself such that he would fight over a cheating wife. Emotions run high, I know. But, it seems to me, much like this woman, these cheaters love folks fighting over them. Why feed an already inflated NPD?

Maybe I am just too mellow, I suppose beta. But, I think the best course of action is to walk away and get away from the cheater.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

I saw this one. Feel so badly for the kids in this situation!


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

The guy was into older women and ugly..yuk

And lets not talk about her morals

Poor wife with memories of her husband cheating with that


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

omg


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

Good grief she's in prison now for embezzlement

Lets hope she gets what she deserves in the future


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

This case was talked about on a thread here a while ago. The woman involved and her married lover's widow were on the Dr. Phil show.

Dr. Phil.com - Shows - A Deadly Love Affair: The Widow, The Lover and a Spouse Behind Bars

The POSOW showed zero remorse towards the widow and IIRC she is still with her H.

The widow who was on Dr. Phil promoting her book remarried really quickly. She wore the same dress as she wore in her first wedding. Her new H moved into her old home and drives her dead H's truck :scratchhead:


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

G.J. said:


> The guy was into older women and ugly..yuk
> 
> And lets not talk about her morals
> 
> Poor wife with memories of her husband cheating with that


Kandi has the look of a psycho. This Emmett guy that was killed most likely NPD. 
Interesting that Kandi's husband had had an affair, as well, yet felt he had standing to be outraged. Bunch of complete lowlifes.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I recall this story -- along w/ both the BW and WW/POSOW -- being featured on Dr. Phil. The WW/POSOW was the very definition of entitled, remorseless ho-bot.

And, as I recall, the BH had been a WH as well.

Ah... infidelity. It truly is the gift that keeps on giving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> This case was talked about on a thread here a while ago. The woman involved and her married lover's widow were on the Dr. Phil show.
> 
> Dr. Phil.com - Shows - A Deadly Love Affair: The Widow, The Lover and a Spouse Behind Bars
> 
> ...


The truck thing is a bit icky, but with at least 5 kids, maybe they have to make due with what they have.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> The widow who was on Dr. Phil promoting her book remarried really quickly. She wore the same dress as she wore in her first wedding. Her new H moved into her old home and drives her dead H's truck :scratchhead:


That's...

...pretty f*cked up.

And, actually, the cynical assh*le in me is now left wondering about whether or not the BW had been running around as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> The truck thing is a bit icky, but with at least 5 kids, maybe they have to make due with what they have.



I think the wedding dress is beyond creepy. She seemed to have been left pretty well off. Lived in a very upscale community, her H had life insurance. She wrote a graphic blog about her boyfriend (now H) washing the blood off of her dead H's truck when the police delivered it after it was released from impound. She married this guy 3 months after her H was murdered.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And yet there are hundreds of thousands of kids out there who are raised in homes like this. It is so tragic.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I think the wedding dress is beyond creepy. She seemed to have been left pretty well off. Lived in a very upscale community, her H had life insurance. She wrote a graphic blog about her boyfriend (now H) washing the blood off of her dead H's truck when the police delivered it after it was released from impound. She married this guy 3 months after her H was murdered.


That's.....

I mean, I.....

You mean she.....?



I got nothing.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> That's...
> 
> ...pretty f*cked up.
> 
> ...



Yeah I felt really bad for her when I saw her on Dr. Phil, of course none of the details of her new marriage were discussed. After I read some of her blog I viewed her in a different light.

ETA: The POSOW is still a white hot piece of trash and a truly vile human being.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

kristin2349 said:


> I think the wedding dress is beyond creepy. She seemed to have been left pretty well off. Lived in a very upscale community, her H had life insurance. She wrote a graphic blog about her boyfriend (now H) washing the blood off of her dead H's truck when the police delivered it after it was released from impound. She married this guy 3 months after her H was murdered.


Wow.

Lends a bit of a credibility to the idea that she'd also been cheating (probably w/ her new husband) herself, IMO.

Well, at least there's no point in telling her (new) husband to DNA the kids...

I'm sure he already knows which of them are his.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Wow.
> 
> Lends a bit of a credibility to the idea that she'd also been cheating (probably w/ her new husband) herself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



IDK, I am as jaded as anyone here. She came off as honest, she didn't know him at all before her then H's murder. She was fixed up with him by friends about a month afterward. She is part of a large Mormon community. Plenty of people went after her about that but were not able to come up with any dirt on the widow.


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

kristin2349 said:


> IDK, I am as jaded as anyone here. She came off as honest, she didn't know him at all before her then H's murder. She was fixed up with him by friends about a month afterward. She is part of a large Mormon community. Plenty of people went after her about that but were not able to come up with any dirt on the widow.


I would cut her some slack, as well. If she married so soon, it may have been due to having been so traumatized.
Also, if her H was a Narc/cheater, as it appears he was, she was probably lonely for years.
More power to her if she dusted herself off and moved on asap.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Maxo said:


> I would cut her some slack, as well. If she married so soon, it may have been due to having been so traumatized.
> Also, if her H was a Narc/cheater, as it appears he was, she was probably lonely for years.
> More power to her if she dusted herself off and moved on asap.


I wasn't not cutting her slack, BUT I still think it is creepy AF that she wore the same wedding dress, that is just me. I think the same as you more power to her for moving on.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> That's...
> 
> ...pretty f*cked up.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Who'd have thought that cheaters might be lowlifes in other ways? :/

I had a jerk almost reverse into me in the grocery p-lot the other day while I was walking--rather directly--to my car loaded down with grocery bags. He started screaming at ME to watch out.

I just laughed at the a$$hole and said he needed to relax and drive more carefully. He tore off in a huff.

That interaction had NOTHING to do with me. I've learned to shrug at people who lose their sh!t b/c I know Lady Karma is coming for them. This story is a classic example. Feel bad for the kids, though.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Here is a link to the widow's blog for anyone interested. 

The Moments We Stand:


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

G.J. said:


> The guy was into older women and ugly..yuk
> 
> And lets not talk about her morals
> 
> Poor wife with memories of her husband cheating with that



yeah , I agree. Corrigan was a scumbag. Kandi Hall is also uglier than Corrigan's wife. 

Kandi Hall also went to jail. 

I feel badly for Corrigan's wife and the kids. I don't feel badly for Kandi Hall or Corrigan.

Even after the shots were fired, Kandi Hall runs to help her affair partner. Leaves her husband in a pool of blood

Pathetic woman


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

kristin2349 said:


> I wasn't not cutting her slack, BUT I still think it is creepy AF that she wore the same wedding dress, that is just me. I think the same as you more power to her for moving on.


I was agreeing with you, that is why I said "as well".


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> That's...
> 
> ...pretty f*cked up.
> 
> ...


I concur, Gus. We do not know if the husband cheated. In the segment it was mentioned that he had an emotional affair. This fact likely came out of Kandi Clueless's mouth. Cheaters lie and they Gaslight, DARVO, basically do this: "They rewrite history so as to put themselves in a better light." BLAMESHIFT. 

***We do not know. BS did not get interviewed. What we do know is that she was remorseless and unrepentant in the interview. Oh, she said that she screwed up and it went too 
far. _Yea.....no kiddin_. 

****y gal, she be.

***If he did have an emotional affair, he probably needed to unload on someone sympathetic. *Dunno*.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I think the wedding dress is beyond creepy. She seemed to have been left pretty well off. Lived in a very upscale community, her H had life insurance. She wrote a graphic blog about her boyfriend (now H) washing the blood off of her dead H's truck when the police delivered it after it was released from impound. She married this guy 3 months after her H was murdered.



The girl just has unconventional sense of humor.... >.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

They should have charged her with assessory to murder. Let's face it, she caused the POSOM's death. They should make her provide for his 5 kids.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Stupid, evil b1tch. Kandi that is.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

jb02157 said:


> They should have charged her with assessory to murder. Let's face it, she caused the POSOM's death. They should make her provide for his 5 kids.


The widow might be able to sue in civil court. But this assumes this other woman owns assets worth chasing. Doubtful. Only the lawyers will win.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Just remember, never have an affair with the wife of a guy who: owns a junkyard, is a fisherman, logger, farmer or owns a funeral home.

The OM just is never seen again and there is no sensational story to report.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I could imagine one of those kids just sitting there watching all this.... 

"So this is my family....."


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

She is cold-blooded. The dead guy kind of had it coming. "What are you going to do about it?!" - was asking for violence. Both of the cheaters are low-life scum and any guy who would marry her - is asking for it.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Poetic justice?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Maxo said:


> Unfortunate, to say the least.
> However, I can never understand a BH debasing himself such that he would fight over a cheating wife. Emotions run high, I know. But, it seems to me, much like this woman, these cheaters love folks fighting over them. Why feed an already inflated NPD?
> 
> Maybe I am just too mellow, I suppose beta. But, I think the best course of action is to walk away and get away from the cheater.


I agree but if it happened to me and I caught OM in the act of touching my wife or he became aggressive in the least later, he would be explaining himself to God the next instant and no gun would be needed.

Don't touch another man's wife. You better damn sure not get caught in the act.

You better double damn sure not be c0cky and aggressive with the BH after defiling his wife.

Civilization my ass.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maxo (Mar 8, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I agree but if it happened to me and I caught OM in the act of touching my wife or he became aggressive in the least later, he would be explaining himself to God the next instant and no gun would be needed.
> 
> Don't touch another man's wife. You better damn sure not get caught in the act.
> 
> ...


Apparently, the deceased OM, was using steroids and amphetamines and displaying aggressive behavior even at home,according to his wice,bragging about being able to kick others' asses,etc.
This is the type of idiot I have seen choked out on occassion when he messes with the wrong guy.
Rule of thumb: never mess with guys with cauliflower ears, even if you have started lifting or just come home from marine boot camp. You mess with guys who have been fighti g for years and they take it to the ground and you are f' d.
One of my friends never lost a match in 4 years of highschool. Some older guy back from boot camp and was feeling he was bad. Big mistake. He went through a plate glass window. But, I digress...


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

That is so chilling!!


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Here is the other thing to keep in mind... the widow said something like "He should have died in my arms".... he was a POS, he got killed for being a POS jerk. Why would she want to have anything to do with him in his dying moments? other than "you got what you deserve!"

The cheating wife isn't that "hot"... his wife is easily hotter. Overall, this is a nasty affair and obviously the cheating skank didn't and doesn't care she got a guy killed and ruined two families.

Feel sorry for the kids.


----------

